# Post ferral cat info here!!!



## lilalienangel (May 8, 2005)

Since alot of people come to this board to look for advice I figure it would be a good idea to have a place to post tips about ferral cat. Any sort of advice will work. From taming to general care. Advice on anything that might help a problem with ferral cats; post it here to help others!!!!!

My tip is..........
Everclear or I think it is called Gem in some eastern states, removes ticks efficiently. It is a liquor that is illegal in some states. If you take a capfull of it and dump it on the tick it will release imeadatly. Also the everclear disinfects the tick caused wound. You then remove the tick with a pair of tweezers and use a lighter to burn the tick intill you hear a pop. It doen't take but a second. Everclear is very flammable.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Then wouldn't any alcoholic drink do? But then alcohol can be poisonus to kitties so that'have to be applied with care.


----------



## lilalienangel (May 8, 2005)

Not all acholic beverages work. Rubbing achohol does even come close. For some reason the tick just can not stay on when doused with Everclear. I just had to deal with alot of ticks having outdoor animals in PA. Nothing else I tried even came close to it. One must use comman sence of course. Do not use it close to the eyes, mouth or any opening really.


----------



## catamer1 (May 27, 2005)

*Taming the feral cat*

Hello, people want info on feral cats here it is: I maintain a feral cat sancturary in arizona. I have been trapping neuter/ spay for about 25 years. So I'm familiar with the education to people about the feral. if anyone wants to learn more or want to tame the feral visit my web page it is www.oasisdelosgatos.org for more info on this subject. Thanks carrol


----------

